# 65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error



## Mk41.8t (Nov 22, 2004)

Sunday,07,October,2012,16:26:36:26894
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 028-906-021-AHU.lbl
Part No: 028 906 021 ED
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G00SG 1454 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 55AB9066AF1A77B

3 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01050 - Glow Plug Monitoring 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00750 - Warning Lamp 
31-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 T
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V02 
Coding: 00084
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A7123DA2644B83

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Not sure how to diagnose this ICM memmory error. Also not sure where to start on the airbag issue. Please help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have a look at the special notes...

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/65535


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Have a look at the special notes...
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/65535


This is not apply to this car .Vacuum hose is the problem inside ECU.
I attach picture what hose needs to be replace and it will fix the problem.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

jetta said:


> This is not apply to this car .Vacuum hose is the problem inside ECU.
> I attach picture what hose needs to be replace and it will fix the problem.


Exactly, hence the hint towards the special notes...  Last two lines... "Check/Repair the Vacuum Line before and inside the ECM." Thumbs up for the image though!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

While the hose can cause the fault, it is not the only condition which will cause the DTC.

Especially sporadic.

Poor grounds, excessive crank time, sticky waste-gate, and problems in glow plugs, or any driver operated control, can also cause the code.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Exactly, hence the hint towards the special notes...  Last two lines... "Check/Repair the Vacuum Line before and inside the ECM." Thumbs up for the image though!


 I should be more careful when I read things .
Thanks


----------



## Mk41.8t (Nov 22, 2004)

Vacuum hose was ripped. Seems like a strange place for a vac hose.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mk41.8t said:


> Vacuum hose was ripped. Seems like a strange place for a vac hose.


The vacuum hose is there because MAP sensor is built in ECU( Black square piece) to read boost of the turbo .


----------

